
Why did the original code for FIND.COM use lop as a label instead of loop? - cremno
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2015/04/16/10607806.aspx
======
cbd1984
But wouldn't the colon at the end disambiguate? It seems like the colon is
mandatory for labels and forbidden for opcodes.

(My comment, which got flagged as spam. Is spam-flagging common on that blog,
or is it just random?)

------
virulent
I enjoyed the linked post[1] at the bottom more than the post itself.

    
    
        #define while(x) if(x)
    

Too bad April 1 is already gone, I'm kind of tempted to try and sneak that in.

[1]
[http://www.cs.earlham.edu/~skylar/humor/Unix/c.language.pran...](http://www.cs.earlham.edu/~skylar/humor/Unix/c.language.pranks.html)

------
geocar
Then why is it `lop:` instead of `lop`?

Doesn't the colon mean label?

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
The post says the colon is optional. Seems like a poorly thought-out syntax.

~~~
geocar
Okay, so maybe "lop:ret" and "lop ret" can be parsed the same (agree about the
poorly thought-out syntax), but I don't see why "loop:ret" needs to be parsed
as "loop ret" unless the colon is actually whitespace in masm.

